# Ment to be?...



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

When i was younger i had a ginger cat called winston,he was my first 1, and we lost him when i was about 6 and he was the only ginger cat i ever had.

We've got 5 cats right now and have had a few more through out the years, but none have been ginger, so.... now i'm 20 i decided to finally get another 1, i was looking for about two months and couldnt find 1, i got the free ads looks on infomation boards in the shops, the lot, still coudnt find 1(all out of my area!)!

So 1 night we get a free paper and i had a browse in the pet section and there was 1 ad saying "ginger kittens for sale ready in two weeks" i couldnt belive it all this time and the only ad in the paper was the 1 i desperatly wanted! My mum thought i was messing about because she said i should stop getting my hopes up now.

So i phoned the number and he said yes i live in twyford which is 20 minutes from my house! He also said they were£20 when every where else i looked they were like £40 -£50 anyway.

I'm very superstitious so i found this very strange like it was just ment to be! the only cat ad in the whole paper!!!!!

n e way not only that but she was born friday the 13th, unlucky for some but not for me, not only is lily born on that day but i also past my driving test the year before on the very same day! thats why shes so special to me.
It must be ment to be!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww ... what a cute story!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I hope they keep your kitten with its mom long enough. I know you are anxious to get it but it should be with its mom atleast 6 weeks if not 8 weeks Ive heard. Have you seen the kittens yet and picked yours out??


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

Yay! happy endings are so nice


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I hope they keep your kitten with its mom long enough. I know you are anxious to get it but it should be with its mom atleast 6 weeks if not 8 weeks Ive heard. Have you seen the kittens yet and picked yours out??


got her at 6 and a halkf weeks shes fine :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Congratulations on your new addition! Do post some pixs of your new baby


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Congratulations on your new addition! Do post some pixs of your new baby


I will, when ive sorted out my scanner!


----------

